# Made a boys Schwinn middleweight today.



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2019)

Got a boys radiant blue frame yesterday from a bud so I could turn my 64 Hollywood into a boys bike. That’s the thing I really like about these bikes, everything transfers right over with no issues at all!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2019)

Wish I had a chrome fork crown for it, the only one I could find is for a caliper fork.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 24, 2019)

That was a simple transformation!  Looks good!


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 24, 2019)

i prob. have a fork crown I will ck let you no I also have a set of chrome fenders if interested


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 24, 2019)

Girl's bikes were geared lower, at least in the 1930's.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 24, 2019)

Gotta change that name on the chainguard. Dwarn't no  boys Hollywood's.   Looks perfect for a Typhoon label.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 24, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Got a boys radiant blue frame yesterday from a bud so I could turn my 64 Hollywood into a boys bike. That’s the thing I really like about these bikes, everything transfers right over with no issues at all!View attachment 1101005
> View attachment 1101006
> 
> View attachment 1101007



Really nice looking old Schwinn. First Boys Hollywood i've ever seen. Cool phantom. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 24, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Gotta change that name on the chainguard. Dwarn't no  boys Hollywood's.   Looks perfect for a Typhoon label.



Typhoon or a one off Typhoid. Ha! HA!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 25, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really nice looking old Schwinn. First Boys Hollywood i've ever seen. Cool phantom. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.



Yeah I guess I need to rub that off the guard, at least it’s mostly gone.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 25, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Gotta change that name on the chainguard. Dwarn't no  boys Hollywood's.   Looks perfect for a Typhoon label.



Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 28, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Couldn’t agree more!



Still cool. Razin.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2019)

Guess I need to update the pics, nothing left the word Hollywood any longer.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2019)

New pic.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 7, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> New pic.View attachment 1107110



Here's another thought to stir the pot. You could just call it a  64 Schwinn HOLLYWEIRD!! OKAY?!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Here's another thought to stir the pot. You could just call it a  64 Schwinn HOLLYWEIRD!! OKAY?!



Anything goes!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 7, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Anything goes!



I really LOVE the og Blue paint. Is this bike for sale by chance? PM me thanks. Razin.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 8, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I really LOVE the og Blue paint. Is this bike for sale by chance? PM me thanks. Razin.



Not at this time. As it turns out, the frame is actually Sky Blue and all painted parts from the Hollywood are Radiant Blue. Close but not perfect.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 8, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Not at this time. As it turns out, the frame is actually Sky Blue and all painted parts from the Hollywood are Radiant Blue. Close but not perfect.



Yep. It's still a nice bike. I have lots of Clunker bikes  with mismatched  parts. Gives them more character any way. Ride On. Razin.


----------

